# super aggresive domino D



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok when ever I stick my hand in the tank my domino damsel attacks it.

do they have teeth, to break the skin or pierce the flesh?

I just don't want to get blood in the tank ya know.

thanks


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

u tell me


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow youre dumb. of course it wont make you bleed...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

illnino said:


> wow youre dumb. of course it wont make you bleed...


I suggest you stop with the bull sh*t, if you dont have anything positive to say or help which its why we are here then skip his threads.
You know you guys live pretty close, he could look ya up one day.








I applaud trillion for not stooping to your level, Keep it civil This is #2, #3 wont be so nice.
I suggest you both block each other out.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> wow youre dumb. of course it wont make you bleed...


I suggest you stop with the bull sh*t, if you dont have anything positive to say or help which its why we are here then skip his threads.
You know you guys live pretty close, he could look ya up one day.








I applaud trillion for not stooping to your level, Keep it civil This is #2, #3 wont be so nice.
I suggest you both block each other out.
[/quote]








hey this should be # 2 for him and not me I was an innocent bystander this time but its ok maybe it was a dumb ? I just didn't know if they had teeth or not.

but it won't happen again so I'm not really worried about it

thanks though raptor good lookin out!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

To answer your questions yes they do have teeth, and yes when they get big like close to 4 inches they can get ya pretty good.
They are very mean, and relentless. Mine was big enough to break skin. Notice i say did? He got a free ride in the garbage disposal.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

:laugh: lol a free ride one way ticket to the point of no return huh?
lol, sorry but that is hilarious.

i didnt think they had teeth damn im glad i didnt find out the hard way

thanks for the info!


----------

